# Is this a bug in hald? bringing up eth0 regardless

## dman777

I am using baselayout and openrc 9999. On my laptop, I do not want eth0 to be brought up. So I went into /etc/rc.conf and used rc_hotplug="!net.*". It didn't work, eth0 was still being brought up. I checked my runlevels and no where was net.eth0 being brought up. However, there was a softlink net.eth0->net.lo. It wasn't untill I erased that softlink that net.eth0 was stopped being brought up dureing boot. 

Just for the sake of curiosity I recreated the net.eth0 softlink and placed RC_VERBOSE="YES" in my rc.conf file to see what was bringing up eth0. 

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    40 Feb 22 22:33 wasinactive

localhost init.d # cat rc.log 

rc default logging started at Tue Feb 23 04:33:10 2010

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 * Detaching to start `/usr/bin/dbus-daemon' ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting rsyslogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap ccwgroup macchanger macnet wpa_supplicant ssidnet iproute2 pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Configuring eth0 for MAC address 00:C0:9F:AA:33:84 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: timed out

```

It looks like to me hald is bringing up eth0. Am I seeing this correctly? And should this be a bug since it should be determined in runlevels or rc.conf if eth0 should be brought up?

----------

## EzInKy

Okay, I'll probably get flamed for this but yes...I believe it is a bug just as I believe all boot services that depend on any networking except net.lo is a bug. Users should not have to do anything more than add or remove an interface to a runlevel to indicate their desire whether or not that interface should be started. I blame on it the emphasis of fast booting over accurate booting.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815423-highlight-eth0+remove.html

----------

## dman777

 *Ahenobarbi wrote:*   

> Read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815423-highlight-eth0+remove.html

 

no, my situation is different than that post..please read my first message more closely. I did edit the correct rc file which is /etc/rc.conf. 

The question should be, should hald be looking for net.eth0 in /etc/init.d/ directory and bringing it up if it exists? logically, it should not since it makes rc_hotplug="!net.*" and any runlevel system config(in respect to eth0) useless/ineffective.

----------

## joefish

I'm having the same/similar problem.

Both eth0 and wlan0 are started when I boot. My /etc/rc.conf has the line

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

 as per the documentation in that file.

I have tried removing wicd from the default runlevel to see if that was causing this, but it's not.

I've checked all runlevels and nothing contains links to any of these scripts - why are they starting?

----------

## dman777

hald looks for /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and if it finds it then it brings up eth0. the simple fix of deleting net.eth0(which is a softlink) will stop this.

----------

## joefish

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> hald looks for /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and if it finds it then it brings up eth0. the simple fix of deleting net.eth0(which is a softlink) will stop this.

 

But surely that's the whole point of editing the rc.conf file - so I don't have to delete those symlinks! Otherwise if I want to start the interfaces manually, I have to create the symlinks again first, which is annoying.

----------

## dman777

ya, that is why i posted this message asking if it could be considered a bug  :Sad: 

respectfully, i feel like the support and maintenance of Gentoo is decreasing.

----------

